# my guppies had babys already



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

so i have had the guppies for about 3 weeks and she already had babys
it was this morning at 7.00 when i was feeding them i noticed the babys.There were about four that i could see.I had no clue she was pregnant and i could not do anything because i was about to miss the buss anyway.
I came home today at 5 and did not see any guppies i lifted up the foam filter and there were about 4.What should i do To keep them safe?
Will my fish eat them?(3 neon tetras,one jullie corry cat,and a male and a female guppy.
What do they eat?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

ok do u have a breeder net if not u can use a net that use to net the fish and, wedge it in the hood and tank or tape it there. this should be only temp or keep them in the tank since there livebrears u should get alot these lil guys :wink:


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

How big is the tank? How much is in there for decorations. Typically other fish will eat fry in a community tank if they can find them. The easiest way to keep them alive without the extra hassle is to put A LOT of decoration in the tank, covering from top to bottom in thick plants. This gives the fry a safe place to hide at all ranges of the tank where they need to go, especially the surface, so they can feed.
For feeding guppy fry, simply crumble some of the flake food when you feed at night. They will eat this fine, and there is no need to purchase specialized food.
As Joe has mentioned, guppy fry will become a nuisance in a smaller tank at some point. Guppys (and other livebearers) can have up to 30 fry at a time, and they can do this every 30 days. Any female coming from a sales tank with males in it, is likely to be pregnant. When transferring fish from store tank to home tank, if it's allowed to hit the air for even the briefest moment, this will usually cause premature birth of the fry. If it were mine, I'd let it alone and see what survives as it is, knowing that soon enough there will be plenty of fry to pick from.
One last note... 1 female guppy with 1 male guppy in the tank will usually mean the loss of the female guppy not very far into the future. Their favorite activity is breeding, and without a 2nd female to chase, the male will chase this single female until she dies from simple exhaustion. If there is space enough in your tank for another fish, you might want to consider adding another female. If not, then you might want to ask the LFS to take back the female and replace it with another male guppy to prevent breeding problems.
I hope this helps.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys
I transfered them to a net stuck in my tank with some anarcis clipings
The store i purchase the fish from had the males and the females sepperated in two different tanks.I will take your advice and get another female.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

trreherd said:


> Will my fish eat them?(3 neon tetras,one jullie corry cat,and a male and a female guppy.


Hi Trreherd.:wave:
Cories don't eat fry. Cories aren't known to chase any fish other than just foraging the bottom for food.
Your adult guppies will eat the fry if they are not well-fed but the neons will most likely try to eat them instead. Tetras are quite carnivorous in nature and will relish anything as long as they fit in the tetras' mouths.

I don't see why you should try to isolated the fry. Guppies are quite prolific and are sometimes referred to as "million fish" for their habit of reproducing too much which Dawn has stated previously.
Let nature take its course. The strongest will obviously survive from predation provided you have thickets of plants for them to hide.

Livebearer fry are much more well-developed compared to the fry of egg layers and will take any food upon birth. They are also quite good at hiding so I don't see any reason for you to raise the fry. You'll find it a pain anyway to raise the fry as some may be weak enough in which the other fish will just have to eliminate them thus you are left with the strongest fry which will give you confidence that they will survive longer.:thumbsup:

Good luck.


----------



## crazie.eddie (Sep 1, 2006)

Depending on the size of the female guppy, it can have as few as 1 fry to as many as over 50. I once had a full grown female guppy give out 75 fry, then the next time, only 4.

None of the fish will eat the fry, as long as all the fish are fed well. They may chase them due to their hunting instinct, but that should be it. The fry should do fine in the tank.

I would check inside your filter to see if any fry have been sucked up in there. If so, I would cover the filter intake with either a sponge or cut up net.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Ok guys first of all the guppies are eating the fry and crazyeddie there are only two left so as far as im concerned they are the stronges What im going to do is raise the guppies intill they are adultes and hoppfuly one of them is a male then i will return the females to the store and just have a male guppie tank(I dont want any inbread guppies in my tank)


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

That sounds like a good plan, just watch that the fry don't start breeding before you move them to the LFS. They begin early... and will inbreed with parent fish if they are given the chance.
Good Luck with them!


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks guys


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

How about posting a pic of the fry for us? Or the parents?
I'd love to see them...and I'm sure the others would too.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

Id love to post a pick of the fry to you guys but my family does not own a digital camera


----------

